# Cold smoked salmon



## pushok2018 (Apr 2, 2020)

Atlantic farmed raised salmon was on sale last week at $6.99 per # and as soon as was going to my local supermarket anyway, I decided to increase my stush of smoked salmon.
Got five fillets and using SmokinAl brining method (thank you, SmokinAl ! )  brined fillets for 48 hours. In the brine. I omitted first part of SmokinAal method and didn't soak salmon in salty water first.







In 48 hours I removed them from the  fridge, rinsed with cold water to remove all remaining salt and dried with paper towels:







... and on the rack back to fridge to dry overnight:





Next day in the smoker. Ambient temperature in the morning was 50F and never raised above 55F during the smoke:







Smoked salmon for 5 and a half hours and out of smoker:






As soon as I still don't have a vacuum sealer (replacement VacMaster Pro 380 is arriving today by end of the day) I bagged all fillets in the plastic bag and in the fridge until I am able to vac seal them tonight.
Decided to try some this morning so grabbed half of one fillet and sliced it:











Very nice taste -  just enough of salt and smokiness....

Thank you for watching!


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 2, 2020)

Man that looks really good! You should be stocked up for a while now!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Man that looks really good! You should be stocked up for a while now!


Thanks, Sowsage! Yes, it going to last for a while.... because I won't be able to share with my relatives, friends and teammates while staying home locked!!!!    Wish I could....


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 2, 2020)

That should tide you over for a bit, nice looking Salmon. Good Job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 2, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> That should tide you over for a bit, nice looking Salmon. Good Job.


Thank you, Chris! Your like is much appreciated.


----------



## David Halcomb (Apr 2, 2020)

What temp do you smoke salmon at?


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 2, 2020)

David Halcomb said:


> What temp do you smoke salmon at?


David, this is cold smoked salmon - ambient temp during smoking was 50-55F.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice piece of work Push, I did 20 pounds this winter using Smokin' Al's recipe, it's the best! The price you found is about as good as it gets, that's what I keep my eye out for. I wish I knew how to make this all the years I was hauling chinooks out of the Pacific, just hot-smoked them then. Make some bagels, get a little shmear, you won't need dinner. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Push, I did 20 pounds this winter using Smokin' Al's recipe, it's the best!Make some bagels, get a little shmear, you won't need dinner.


Thank you, Ray! I appreciate your like. Yes, a bagel with cream cheese, slice or two of smoked salmon topped with slice of tomato.... Mmmm... I love it but... trying to stay away from carbs. I use two-three paper thin slices of baguette with salmon and tomato on them... At least I can enjoy what is still enjoyable.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 3, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Thanks, Sowsage! Yes, it going to last for a while.... because I won't be able to share with my relatives, friends and teammates *while staying home locked!!!!*  Wish I could....



I think you're staying home loxed.  Hehehee.

That is some beautiful Nova lox.   Would you mind posting the link to SmokinAl's recipe?  I do a double cure on mine, but I'm always open to new ideas.  I hear you about not being able to share with friends, although I've done a few curbside drop off care packages.  If you are into canning, next time you smoke salmon or trout, you can cold smoke it for no more than 2 hours, and can it.  It's a good alternative and is really good.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 3, 2020)

thirdeye, thank you and I appreciate you like! Below is a link to smokinAl recipe:





						HOMEMADE LOX WITH RECIPE & STEPS, PLENTY OF Q-VIEW
					

I have made lox following bbally's instructions several times over the last year or so. I grew up on lox & cream cheese with a slice of onion on a good bagel. This was a weekly event at our house. Over the years I have tried lox many times & I can honestly say I have never had lox as good as...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





thirdeye said:


> If you are into canning, next time you smoke salmon or trout, you can cold smoke it for no more than 2 hours, and can it. It's a good alternative and is really good.


In fact, I am still thinking of getting into canning field... Need to buy a pressure canner and it's about $300 plus... another piece of equipment.... I just afraid my wife will linch me for expending my hobbies....    I may do it anyway...


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 3, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> thirdeye, thank you and I appreciate you like! Below is a link to smokinAl recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for the link.

It's the All American canners that are in the $300 range.  Presto has a 16 Qt and a 23 Qt model in the $80 to $100 range.  All American are the Cadillac of canners, and they don't need a gasket. I've used them at a few canning parties and the only con I can see is the weight.  I've had my current Presto for about 35 years and I'm on my 3rd gasket.  This year might be different, but I typically can 45 to 75 jars per year, so the Presto is a good value.  

BTW, I also use my canner as a pressure cooker... like  pressure finishing  2 or 3 pastrami, or cooking pork butts or chickens for big batches of soup or enchiladas or tamales.  Maybe this could be a selling point to convince your wife.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you, thirdeye. Definitely makes sense... I think Pesto canner is a way to go....


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 3, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you, thirdeye. Definitely makes sense... I think Pesto canner is a way to go....
> [/QUOTE
> I see a little room right behind your 800 watt Anova on your list of toys for the Presto 23 Qt.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 3, 2020)

Winterrider said: "I see a little room right behind your 800 watt Anova on your list of toys for the Presto 23 Qt"
 I like you mentioned that. I am currently  in the process of negotiation with my wife in regard to Pesto 23Qt.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 4, 2020)

Isn’t that a great recipe?  We love it!  Great job salmon looks terrific!  Your slices look real nice as well...


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 4, 2020)

73saint said:


> Isn’t that a great recipe? We love it!


Exactly! That's why I switched from my previously used recipe to smoniAl's recipe.


73saint said:


> Great job salmon looks terrific! Your slices look real nice as well...


Thank you, 72saint! I tried....   I appreciate  your like!


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks great...Like!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you, Sir! I appreciate your like!


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 5, 2020)

Damn that looks great,  and now they went and closed opening weekend and month of salmon season due to virus, sheesh, im drooling


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 5, 2020)

I am sorry about that.... We still have salmon on sale in our local supermarket. Maybe this was last sale...


----------

